# gameloft games like mc3



## demond55 (Dec 27, 2011)

This may be a little off topic but I have Ben trying to get game loft games like modern combat 3 and brothers and arms to work on cm9 and every time I says my device is incompatible. Anyone know how to fix this? I've seen stuff on YouTube about how to do it but I can't figure it out.


----------



## glsteve (Sep 4, 2011)

+1
Im wondering this to


----------



## Evilg3ne (Mar 21, 2012)

Cm7 is where you want to be, if you want to play mc3 or any other gameloft games. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1475054

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------

